# Outdoor strains! Your experience?



## Maarick (Apr 12, 2012)

hey guys,
trying to get some input on some good outdoor seeds.
i live in california, but in the valley so its a long summer and semi arid.
looking for strains with good yield and potency.
height or smell arent really a constraint.
thanks!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 13, 2012)

I think tcbud  lives down there and has some real nice gardens...Im thinking she was impressed with NorthernLight...hope some chime in to help..

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Apr 13, 2012)

Be havin my fair share experience with outdoor strains tell you what. Everytime I be choppin a cord or two of wood be strains all over. Need the shine good comfy layin spot and some smoke be lookin after the strains. Much luck yur trails walkin friend.

BWD


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 13, 2012)

also would like to Add...if ya buying from seedbanks  then they will tell you whats best outdoors and indoors...I know I have ran a few strains in and out..and know the Pink Lemonaid  is a outdoor produccer better then indoors here in PNW....looking forward to running Gooey  outside..she does well inside  and hear she does great outdoor....Ill let Yall know in October


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 13, 2012)

I only grow outdoors. The only thing I truly pay attention to is the flowering times. Indicas finish sooner than sativas, so look for indica dominant strains if you are worried about first frost before harvest time. 

And as far as picking a certain strain, i look at what respected members here have grown succesfully, with yield, potency and smoke report in mind, IE my satori grow.


----------



## Maarick (Apr 13, 2012)

i have grown outdoors and indoors many times,
i dont really need advise on that.
what i need help with is some good resilient strains, 
that have good yield and potency.
or maybe some good seed banks with good outdoor strains.
thanx


----------



## Mamba3164 (Apr 13, 2012)

Aurora Indica is pretty nice. fast and fat with a decent thc%.  they say near 20 but id bet its 15-17. seedbanks always over sell their percentages.


----------



## ston-loc (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm in CA too, did an OD dispensary clone run last/my first season/grow. Journals in my sig. My biggest producer was a sat dom hybrid Lemon OG. Haven't found much info on it, but its what it was named from the dispensary. Killer daytime up/heady high. I got over 6 oz's out of the one plant in a 5gallon bucket. Was my first grow, so no other knowledge to really contribute. The OG Kush I did, and GDP did ok also, but way less weight from them. But I had some bug issues too that probably contributed. GL, and green mojo dude


----------



## Mountain209man (Apr 14, 2012)

i ran blue dream and chocolope two years ago with very little problems very near merced. and will be running both again this year...friends liked there huge sweettooths aswell


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Apr 15, 2012)

Dutch Treat, Super Lemon Haze, Blue Dream.. all do really well out here in the tropical jungle.. if a strain can survive a Hawaii season outdoor it can  handle in Cali easy imo.. Rain, 100%Humidity,every bug and some unkown ones lol, critters, PM, all common here ..Im 21 degrees from the equator, humidity is crazy here and most full blooded indicas melt literaly... i say stick a good sat or hybrd sat dom.. just my 02.. best of luck with your out door adventures...

 Dutch Treat is super popular for the outdoor growers here.. that thing stands up through about anything.. 

I have only run Super Lemon Haze once outdoor here, during an offseason grow, basicly the coldest rainiest time of the year here, it came through with flying colors,, other then any bug that lands on it get stucks and dies on the plant.. nothing botherd the SLH (slh even did better then alot of local beans) to me once i get the slh circulating it will be a outdoor fav to grow here and probably replace dutch treat.. both DT and SLH stretch the same, SLH take about 2 weeks longer to finish but well worth the wait... they yeild about the same, and they even both have very hashy overtones... to me its a toss up between DT or SLH...


Blue Dream out door here also can handle alot.. I grow this one indoors but have lots of friends that grow it outdoors, they are on the dry side of the island so i cant say how it handles rain.. but all the od blue dream ive seen here NO PM at all and still really tastey ..

Never grew Satori but everything i read about it sounds like a strain to add and try...

Hope this sorta helps..

Aloha 
Squidy


----------



## buddogmutt (Apr 16, 2012)

sativas....they grow bigger...the bigger the plant...the bigger the harvest...unless your doing hella plants..then it doesnt matter...im doing 5 all sativas...1-jack herer...1-lambs bread....3-super silver haze


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 16, 2012)

We don't freeze here in so cal valley....Sativa for sure


----------



## FUM (May 23, 2012)

OG Kush 18 and Pineapple Express were my favorite plants. Did very well outside in greenhouse. Grandaddy Purple and Monky Balls also did good. You should do well down there in Cali. Good luck and green blessings.


----------

